
Tech Companies, New and Old, Clamor to Entice Cloud Computing Experts - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/07/technology/tech-companies-new-and-old-clamor-to-entice-cloud-computing-experts.html?hpw&rref=business&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
lwhalen
Ever since the Phoenicians invented money, there has only ever been one
solution to this problem. I personally could be convinced to work for a lot
less than $1M/yr for a fully-remote job, hint-hint thirsty recruiters and tech
execs ;-)

